# Tropheus Duboisi tankmates?



## adanac50 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have an opportunity to pick up a breeding group of 9 Duboisi and I will be putting them in my 90G (4ft) tank. So, question, should I/can I add anything else as tankmates? What is ideal?

I was thinking:

Yellow Labs (color contrast to Duboisi)
Calvus or Alto Comps (mellow compared to Duboisi)
A few Petricolas?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! :-?


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tropheus do well with most tanganyikans that have the same dietary requirements like gobies and Petrochromis.


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

adanac50 said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up a breeding group of 9 Duboisi and I will be putting them in my 90G (4ft) tank. So, question, should I/can I add anything else as tankmates? What is ideal?
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> ...


1) Yellow Labs = NO. I don't like mixing of Lakes
2) Calvus or Comps - forget about raising fry in the tank with the Duboisi colony. IMO takes away from the fun of Trophs - mamas spitting in the tank and babies growing up to join the colony
3) Petricolas = See Calvus/Comps

Suggestions - gobies (Eretmodus, etc) or another group of Trophs (sp Black, sp Red or Moorii)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

tom_patriot said:


> Suggestions - gobies (Eretmodus, etc) or another group of Trophs (sp Black, sp Red or Moorii)


Nice suggestions :thumb: but other Tropheus will reduce breeding too I think.

If you do not go for a pair of gobies then a pair of J transcriptus can work (not gobies and Julies together in a 48" I think as they fight for the same caves) or a shoal of Synodontis lucipinnis will go with any of the above.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

adanac50 said:


> Any suggestions would be appreciated!


 if the existing group of 9 duboisi, is not tanked with any other fish species now, then i would strongly urge you to keep them 'as is' post sale. at least, until they have proven themselves to have acclimated to the new digs. once they have continued successful breeding activities, you can consider to add most any smaller lamprologine to the tank, so long as you manage to limit that population to less than 1/2 of the dub count. for example: i keep 4-6 neolamp. buscheri and a trio of alto. comp. with my 20+ duboisi group. IMO.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

lloyd said:


> adanac50 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> ...


Very good advice I think. I have added fish to small groups of Tropheus and while it has no been a complete disaster it has resulted in the death of a Tropheus or two.


----------

